# Pakistan MCAT Test Prep



## Khadija2 (Feb 5, 2012)

_*Is there any website for online preparation of mcat ???*_ #confused


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually have the same question but I have not heard about any online organization that offers online prep but as you live in Pakistan, so it should be easier for you to admission into some academies around their#happy


----------



## ahsan92 (Jan 24, 2012)

There are some MCQ books of the KIPS academy and DOGAR brothers etc., but I haven't read them. And well, nothing is available online. #sad


----------



## afatima (Dec 12, 2011)

@khadija if u r a Fsc student,then being A repeatr i suggst u to jUST CLEAR YOUR CONCEPT...mcat iz LOGICAL N CONCEPTUAL jst, not tougghh at alll if u can manage tme nd hve cmp cntrl on ur nervz...if u thoroughly revised ur text bks WTH CONCEPTS again n again then u need no any webste nd helpng bks nd u can WIN this CAT..#happy INSHA ALLAH


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

you are right ffatima


----------



## afatima (Dec 12, 2011)

bcs i m EXPRIENCD...#happy


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

afatima said:


> bcs i m EXPRIENCD...#happy


So as you have said that you have gone through the whole process then do you recommend me to take the MCAT prep from some academy in Pakistan? Is it gonna benefit me because I havent done Fsc nor A-levels?


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

i also want to sugest u the same thng dont go to any prep center just study from book and thn solve mcq from carvan mcat book (i personaly thnk dat itz gr8 bcuz itz acording to new sallybus ) and join th academy'z "test session" #yes dat startz just 1 month be4 examz dats necessary othrwize u cant learn speed and time management#happy


----------



## afatima (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah h.a. iz ttlly rite... jst join acdmy,so tht u knw hw to fill the circlez,hw to manage tme,hw to keep nervez in cntrl,jst,otherwse mcat iz ttlly boookd based.nt only a sngle word or concept out f txt buk.as a fsc student thtz my expermnt as wel as experence, but wts urs case i cant undrestand neithr fsc nor A-levelz studentz,then hw can u gve pak MCAT???


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

afatima said:


> yeah h.a. iz ttlly rite... jst join acdmy,so tht u knw hw to fill the circlez,hw to manage tme,hw to keep nervez in cntrl,jst,otherwse mcat iz ttlly boookd based.nt only a sngle word or concept out f txt buk.as a fsc student thtz my expermnt as wel as experence, but wts urs case i cant undrestand neithr fsc nor A-levelz studentz,then hw can u gve pak MCAT???


Are Fsc and a-levels are only systems that are considered to be "medical" or eligible for Pakistani MCAT exam? On the UHS website it says that Pakistani MCAT is made for students studying A-levels Fsc and other systems such as Canadian or American But as the vast majority of students in Pk study either a-levels or Fsc, they tend to resemble their content of the exam to those systems#sad. I have studied both the systems, I mean i did o-levels and currently doing high school from Canada and from my parents I know a lot about Fsc, so basically everything is the same just the WORDINGS are different, even here in Canada. That is the big reason why everyone says that go join an academy in PK and you will get to know most of the stuff#happy 

Thanks for the info but the info you have given is pretty common eg: circling in mcqs or time management


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

afatima said:


> yeah h.a. iz ttlly rite... jst join acdmy,so tht u knw hw to fill the circlez,hw to manage tme,hw to keep nervez in cntrl,jst,otherwse mcat iz ttlly boookd based.nt only a sngle word or concept out f txt buk.as a fsc student thtz my expermnt as wel as experence, but wts urs case i cant undrestand neithr fsc nor A-levelz studentz,then hw can u gve pak MCAT???


Typing like this is not allowed here. Please be sure to follow our forum rules or your posts will be deleted.

Thanks.


----------



## afatima (Dec 12, 2011)

its you tht r saying these thng comon but beleive me these are nt comon at all in tht critical situ ,if these are comon then what r the other reasonz due to which we fail in it, anyhw we hv been preprnng it 4m many mnthz,4 you i pray these will remain most comon... bcs i thnk i loose test due to these reasnz otherwse my prep level waz prety guuuuuuuuud...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

afatima said:


> its you tht r saying these thng comon but beleive me these are nt comon at all in tht critical situ ,if these are comon then what r the other reasonz due to which we fail in it, anyhw we hv been preprnng it 4m many mnthz,4 you i pray these will remain most comon... bcs i thnk i loose test due to these reasnz otherwse my prep level waz prety guuuuuuuuud...haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 You are right that these things are not common but can be taken under most common mistakes, Do you know most or i think every exam is designed to knock 50% of the students out of the exam ONLY on the basis of TIME LIMIT? and for that reason I think we should practice our time management skills as much as possible. Best of luck for the MCAT exam this yr#yes


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Does any of you know about the dates for the MCAT test sessions in Pakistan for 2012?I mean when do they normally begin?
And which academies are best for the MCAT test prep, eg Star academy or others.#confused


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

the sessionz starts next day after last exam of second year theoretical portion and according to my point of view and experience star and kips both are good but kips academy is better for overseas students#yes


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

So what is the date for the last exam of second year theoretical portion? 
I think star academy does not have much institutes around Pakistan, I mean they have a well-defined placed in Lahore but not all over PK. What about KIPS, does it have the same locations or is it different?


----------



## afatima (Dec 12, 2011)

2ND Year examz mostly start in first week of may and long for fortnight...only the STAR of LHR is best...and KIPS is whole best


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah!afatima is rite#yes kips is in many cities and have many branches you can go to kips website for info.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Afshan Naz (Dec 13, 2012)

*MCAT Test Prepration*

can any one tell me which books are helpful for the test for KMDC ..i am a repeater but dont know how i start my preprations for test and from where ?


----------

